

What If The Google Reader Readers Just Don't Come Back? - Adrock
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/24/bees/

======
threepipeproblm
It's almost as if Google has offended one of its most influential
constituencies, with little conception of the possible backlash that might
result from such "bait and switch" tactics.

Oh wait, it's exactly like that.

------
iliaznk
What really pisses me off in discussions abour Google Reader and RSS in
general is people suggesting some kind of 'social news'. I don't want to rely
on anybody's taste and judgements, I just want to read what I want to read and
this is something social news will never be able to fulfill.

